# Make Photoshop the default viewer



## gollum84 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a very quick and simple question, how can I make Photoshop 7 the default opener/viewer for jpeg files?  I want Photoshop to open the files instead of the Preview program built into OS X.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 23, 2004)

Change the Open With application by opening Get Info for a jpeg file, choose Open With, and click on the drop down to choose any application. You can even click on the Change All button to change the default app for all jpegs on your system!


----------



## gollum84 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the tip.  I just changed all my jpg and gif files, so that they all open now with Photoshop.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Apr 27, 2004)

Great tip - if fixed my PDF files, EPS files, and TIFF files so that they open with Acrobat, Illustrator, and Photoshop, that was really annoying.


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 27, 2004)

No offense, but unless youre keeping PS open 24 hours a day, why would you want PS to be the default viewer? Takes a good 15 seconds for PS to open on my 1ghz powerbook! Preview is great for viewing!


----------



## Yellowbeard (Apr 27, 2004)

The only thing that I would use preview for it to look at a folder full of JPGs (viewing multiple images).  If I double click on a single image file chances are that I am going to want to edit it in which case I would use Photoshop.  

I think that the most annoyiung thing was that if you hit the edit original button in the InDesign Links manager expecting to get PS or AI, you would instead get preview.


----------



## gollum84 (Apr 28, 2004)

Whenever I open any images I am usually going to edit them, so that's why I wanted PS to be my default viewer, instead of Preview always opening my jpegs.  But I do agree with you Drunkmac, that Preview opens much faster than Photoshop.


----------

